# Q about the tapes...Mike? anyone?



## Lotronexlvr (Mar 8, 2001)

hello out there! i just started my hypnotherapy last thursday, and it's coming up for me to skip a day/tape. is that for a reason? i'd like to still listen to something, it actually helps me fall asleep much much faster...i also had a problem with going to sleep at a decent time. anyway, anyone with thoughts/help...? thank you!!!!ps...posted this in the main board but had suggestions to place here too.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi "Lotron"The skipped days are put in there for a reason. Mike says it is to give your subconscious mind a chance to absorb and to rest. On those days of rest, tho, you can re-listen to the introduction if you wish!! The listening schedule has been designed specifically for the most optimal results..When you listen to the sessions is totally up to you. As you can see by the time of my post here, I am a late night owl, and I listen at my bedtime...no matter when that is!!!! So no need to worry about that. Whatever time is most convenient for you, will be the time you are most likely to follow it best!Hope this helped a bit..and take care!







------------------Marilyn


----------



## Lotronexlvr (Mar 8, 2001)

hello Marilyn!!!thanks for the advice...i did skip last night, but will listen to the introduction if i feel that i really need to keep hearing Mike's voice!







i'm a night owl too, and sometimes that's the problem....i don't get to sleep until after 2, then i'm hanging the next day! eeks!take care, too!!! and thanks again for the reply. want a cookie? *wink*


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2001)

Hi Lontron,Thanks for the post, and you comments







Marilyn has replied well, many thanks Marilyn







Best RegardsMike


----------

